# Yukon, Oklahoma-Bow Practice in Back Yard



## R1Kid (Oct 11, 2008)

I have looked around in these forums... Looked around on the internet... Now I'm asking for your guys help.

My question: Is it legal to shoot (practice with not hunt with) your bow within Yukon (Canadian County), Oklahoma city limits?

A buddy of mine said it was a $1000.00 fine if you shoot inside Mustang's city limit. I couldn't find where it said how much the fine was. But I did find this where they talked about not being able to do so. (http://www.cityofmustang.org/cities/MustangOK/docs/UploadedPages/Minutes110502.htm)
I live in Yukon and seems like every city has different rules. I just got a new bow and would like to practice a few times a week without having to drive to some other location. Any help you guys can give would be great.

Thanks, -Jim


----------



## hunt3dokc (Jan 30, 2008)

*Go to*

Jim go to Regional shoot forum, than to southern shoots forum and post the question there. That is were Oklahoma people chat, post, etc. Oh its Aaron by the way. See you there A


----------



## J33PMAN05 (Nov 6, 2008)

You have 2 options most city ordinances are online you can check there or just call your local police department.


----------

